# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Disparus de Mourmelon (site officiel)

## JABBA

::calim2::  Dcouvrez ces disparitions :

 ::(:  http://www.disparusdemourmelon.org

dominique59121.skyrock.com 

 ::(: eaucoup de lecture : articles, interviews... :;):

----------


## JABBA

::mur:: http://www.dominique59121.skyrock.com

----------

